# huron pier



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey anybody had any success off the west wall or pier yet? Its been pretty warm. I've been putting off driving up there. I'm from akron and cant wait any longer . I'm heading up this evening and just hoping I'll run into something.I hope its not the wind.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

With a 15-20 mph north wind I don't think this is the night I would go up to fish off Huron pier. 

CG


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Let us know how ya do. There has been none to very limited succes off the Huron Pier for the eyes. The bait fish are there but the eyes are not. Personally, I will be giving it another week or so.

If it remains a NE wind like it is right now, the west wall is fishable.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd like to get into them again. The first time I went I caught 6 over 8lbs.
That was about 7 years ago! Been there 20 times since then and never caught more then one! I'll try a couple nights again this year. Being from the Akron area I usually take my Steelhead tackle waders etc.. and I'll sleep for couple hours in the cap and then try the Rocky on the way home when the Sun comes up.

When I can't get out often I like to get my fill!

Fishing + 10 years - if your lucky!


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

got the day off and was thinkin' 'bout goin' to the Huron Pier. i know were the west wall is, but whats the best way to get to it?? (been to the pier, but never the wall. thanks


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

mach1cj said:


> got the day off and was thinkin' 'bout goin' to the Huron Pier. i know were the west wall is, but whats the best way to get to it?? (been to the pier, but never the wall. thanks


Follow the path through the Congo ! Just before you get to the first set of steps on the flat wall there is a path to your left that runs back through the marsh area to the west wall.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Well my nephew and I hit the wall around 6:45 just before sunset. It was damn choppy to say the least. the forecast said the wind was supposed to diminish to just breezy. Ha! The waves never layed down a bit. We stuck it out until about 8:30 and then headed to the pier propper and hung around for another hour or so. one fella said he saw another catch 3 up by the high wall . He must have been practicing c&r.we were the last to leave unless there were some locals who walked.I didn't see one eye leave that pier unless someone smuggled it out in their coat.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

heres a rudimentary map.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Krusty & PaintED, is the wall any good for daytime perchin'?? thanks


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure about that. I would imagine it would be. 419-433-7464 is the number to huron bait and supply company. its the shop right at the foot of the pier. im sure they will tell you its great so they can sell you a few dzn minnows.it very well could be great though.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

mach1cj said:


> Thanks Krusty & PaintED, is the wall any good for daytime perchin'?? thanks


I have tried the west wall a few times for perch when there was a NE wind. Too shallow imo, it is only 10-15 foot deep in that area. Now, if you head down the steel wall (north it begins to get deeper 18-20 ft. range) and I have caught perch off the high wall. You have to be half Mountain goat to walk on the high wall !


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

holy moses Krusty, you wasn't kidding about the Congo or the high wall. with the wind blowin' about 25-30mph., i almost got beat to death by the 10-12' grass, or what ever it is. i didn't fish but had a good time checkin' things out. the waves in the river alone were 4-5' by the old Showboat. hope to get out there again soon.


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

I was up there night before last just walking around seeing how it was doing. Saw one Walleye caught, about 8 lbs. I'd guess.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

thats good mb they skipped there and are here already


----------

